# Recommendations for News server



## balanga (May 29, 2016)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a News server?


----------



## kpa (May 30, 2016)

NNTP server, you really want to set up one? Well, there's taken for granted standard NTTP server news/inn. Then there's Matthew Dillon's news/diablo that claims to be faster and more robust than INN. There's also news/cnews. Those three were the ones I could find that have a maintainer for the FreeBSD port, if I had to choose I would probably go with news/diablo.


----------

